# 15' Aluminum Meyer V Hull Conversion (Complete)



## LMBDave

Just finished this conversion last week (Completed 05-22-2011). It is a 15 foot Meyer boat, really nice boat, wide and sturdy.

This is how she started off.







Front deck framing:






Rear deck framing:











Center floor framing (Sorry this is the best pic i have of it.):


----------



## LMBDave

Bare decking pics:


----------



## LMBDave

Carpeted decking:


----------



## LMBDave

Finished product:





















With the actual Seats:


----------



## LMBDave

Finished product


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

that looks great!

does all that wood add a ton of weight to the boat?


----------



## LMBDave

not whole lot, i would guess probably 50 pounds or so, maybe a little more.


----------



## Ictalurus

Seats, posts, LUCKY!!!


----------



## LMBDave

Ictalurus said:


> Seats, posts, LUCKY!!!



Nice Napoleon reference =D> hahaha


----------



## waterfowler95

very nice! thinking about getting a v hull and making it into a duck boat. how low does this sit in the waterat its deepest point. i will be using a mercury 6hp from the 70's. really want to get a first boat, (im 15 y/o) and i fish a lot, duck hunt as much as posible, and i like to go fast. any tip on the kind of boat i should look at getting? thanks 8)


----------



## LMBDave

waterfowler95 said:


> very nice! thinking about getting a v hull and making it into a duck boat. how low does this sit in the waterat its deepest point. i will be using a mercury 6hp from the 70's. really want to get a first boat, (im 15 y/o) and i fish a lot, duck hunt as much as posible, and i like to go fast. any tip on the kind of boat i should look at getting? thanks 8)



if ur a duck hunter than i recommend u look into a jon boat, probably a 1448 or bigger would be best. If ur set on a v hull then keep this in mind "Wider is better" look for something with a 50" beam or bigger.


----------



## Dragonman

Man Dave, you did a really nice job You should be really proud.


----------



## LMBDave

Dragonman said:


> Man Dave, you did a really nice job You should be really proud.



Thank you man.


----------



## edge540

Thats Really nice man! I like the bow mount, I have a similar boat and I need figure out how to get a bow mount motor on it when I build the deck. Great work!


----------



## larryg

hello great looking boat.i am in the middle of doing a 16 ft loweline.how did you go about placing carpeting throughout.such as the back area for tanks.i have basically the same as yours,just didnt wanna lay carpeting over the whole are ,then cut out hatch,that piece would be wasted then.any help is grateful.thanks


----------



## LMBDave

larryg said:


> hello great looking boat.i am in the middle of doing a 16 ft loweline.how did you go about placing carpeting throughout.such as the back area for tanks.i have basically the same as yours,just didnt wanna lay carpeting over the whole are ,then cut out hatch,that piece would be wasted then.any help is grateful.thanks



Carpet all the panels separately before installing them.


----------



## catfish101

nice boat i have the same 15'v hull do you have any more pics of the trolling motor install i am looking to put a bow mount on my boat. Thanks Chad


----------



## LMBDave

No unfortunately i dont, i built this boat for a friend. Here's the link to my latest build, it has some better pics of a bow mount, check it out https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22025


----------



## izar90

What kind of paint did you use for the bottom? Where did you buy it? Did you spray it on or roll and brush? I have a 14 ft Arkansas Traveler I want to paint!


----------



## vahunter

Looks nice! Very clean and simple!


----------



## monagrag

realy nice conversion ihave the exact boat wante to put a bigger motor on it but don't how big of a motor i can put on it the plate on the boat that tells how big of a motor the boat would use is fadded out and can't read it would you let me know what the max size of motor it would take and if it would take a long shaft or short shaft i woud realy apreciate it thank you mark email [email protected]


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit

Dude this is so awesome, you did a great job, i hope mine turns out that good.


----------



## monagrag

monagrag said:


> realy nice conversion ihave the exact boat wante to put a bigger motor on it but don't how big of a motor i can put on it the plate on the boat that tells how big of a motor the boat would use is fadded out and can't read it would you let me know what the max size of motor it would take and if it would take a long shaft or short shaft i woud realy apreciate it thank you mark email [email protected]


 8)


----------



## coreyprashaw

Dave, are you able to pitch and flip with that lower deck? Looking at a used hull with decks about that height and wanted to know if they needed to be modded.


----------



## BR1

That's a good looking boat, you did a great job!


----------

